# Help On the Threading Chart on a PM1130 Lathe



## sportfan (Dec 14, 2021)

The thread chart could be in Latin as far as I'm concerned. I just don't get it. I've threaded on bigger lathes but, never on one where I had to change gears. When I look at the gears that came on the machine, I don't see that combination on the chart. If someone could simplify it to top inner, next down inner and outter,next down inner and outter say for a 16tpi set up maybe I'd get it. Thanks for any help,I'm still learning (or trying to).


----------



## Ken226 (Dec 14, 2021)

The manual doesn't appear to be available on the website.   Can you post a pic of your threading chart?


----------



## sportfan (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Ken226 (Dec 14, 2021)

The resolution of the pic isnt very good,  when I zoom in on it, the numbers are blurry enough that I can't tell one number from the other.  This is what I can see:





So, it looks like for 16tpi, you need the gears arranged (top)60 tooth on -40-30-(bottom)60,  (60 tooth drives the 40, which drives the 30, which drives the bottom 60 tooth), but all the shafts appear labeled Z1, due to the blurriness


----------



## sportfan (Dec 14, 2021)

I'll try again.It will take a minute.


----------



## sportfan (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## sportfan (Dec 14, 2021)

It copied really clear on my computer. This may work for you, save it to photos and then enlarge it.


----------



## sportfan (Dec 14, 2021)

Z1   Z2

  Z4  Z3

  L


----------



## sportfan (Dec 14, 2021)

I think I've got it. I'll go give it a try, thanks for your help.


----------



## sportfan (Dec 14, 2021)

Another question, what does the H stand for on the chart?


----------



## Ken226 (Dec 14, 2021)

Ok, that helps. A little.

Take the following with a grain of salt, because I still can't see your charts.



I'm not sure what "H" is.  Perhaps a spacer, or maybe "not used", or maybe a standard, non changeable gear.

It looks like z4/z3 is a double,  two gears on a shaft.    And z1/z2 is the same.

Anyway,  it looks like for 16tpi, you need a 60 tooth on shaft z1,  a 40 tooth on z3,  a 30 tooth on z4 and another 60 tooth on L.

The top 60 tooth is the drive gear. It meshes with the 40 tooth on z3.  The 30t sharing the shaft with the 40t (z4),  drives the bottom 60t.

Your quick change lever should be in position A.


----------



## sportfan (Dec 14, 2021)

Thanks, I 'll try this again. I couldn't find "Gear Changes for Dummies " book to buy.


----------



## Ken226 (Dec 14, 2021)

To get a good pic with enough resolution, snap a pic of the actual chart, off of the lathe, with your phone.

Host it with postimage.org sor similar.

Like this:


----------



## jcp (Dec 14, 2021)

Looks like 80, 40, 30, 60 to me.


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 14, 2021)

How To Thread in Chinese (not an instruction manual but a question)
					

Braking the Code My PM 1127 lathe came with a manual which, like most import equipment instructions, leaves something to be desired.  I have some of it interpreted but I'm stuck, VERY stuck, on the gear change routine for threading.  I figured out the"L" is for lowest gear (not in terms of gear...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Threading charts on these work pretty much the same, so hopefully that helps. "H" is a spacer, your machine likely had some in the tool box that came with it.


----------



## sportfan (Dec 14, 2021)

It was 80,40,30, and 60. I got it going. I didn't get any spacers and needed one. So, for now I'm using one of the small gears for a spacer. I'll make a couple when I get some more metal. Now I can see how the chart works. Is it normal for gear changes to make the lathe louder? I expected to be a little louder. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 14, 2021)

The threading gear setup could make it louder. It depends on how you set them up, it's pretty quiet if you get the backlash just right and oil them a bit.


----------



## Ken226 (Dec 14, 2021)

sportfan said:


> It was 80,40,30, and 60. I got it going. I didn't get any spacers and needed one. So, for now I'm using one of the small gears for a spacer. I'll make a couple when I get some more metal. Now I can see how the chart works. Is it normal for gear changes to make the lathe louder? I expected to be a little louder. Thanks for all the help everyone.



Some gear arrangements will be a little louder, some a little quieter.  On a new lathe, they may get quieter with a little use.


 I like to put a small torn strip of printer paper between the gears, then push them into mesh nice and snug before  I tighten the nut.  
Then hand rotate the chuck to roll the paper out from between the gears.


My lathe has 40 gear settings, and is very quiet in all but one.     A-1 which is for 4tpi,   always whines a little.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 14, 2021)

H stands for 'spacer'.  The numbers given coincide with the ones on my PM1030 for 8-16-32 pitch.

When you assemble the gear string, insert a piece of typing paper (strip) between the gears and then mesh and tighten them. Some gears may be slightly out of round/off center and still grind a bit. Just use thicker paper.


----------



## sportfan (Dec 14, 2021)

I did the sheet of paper between the gear teeth and greased them up a little.


----------



## Cletus (Dec 15, 2021)

No intention to hijack this thread, but has anyone played with an electronic lead-screw on these bigger lathes?


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 15, 2021)

Cletus said:


> No intention to hijack this thread, but has anyone played with an electronic lead-screw on these bigger lathes?



I've seen people do them on many sizes of machine. Once you get to the big iron, they usually have gearboxes, so not many would bother with them there. I run the Clough42 on my PM1127. It works great, but I have occasionally wanted a bigger drive motor. I'm using the original version he suggested.


----------



## starr256 (Jan 12, 2022)

I believe the "H" is a spacer. BOH


----------



## sportfan (Jan 12, 2022)

I would be interested in an electric lead screw for my PM 1130. Is there a complete kit to add one on?


----------



## ttabbal (Jan 12, 2022)

sportfan said:


> I would be interested in an electric lead screw for my PM 1130. Is there a complete kit to add one on?











						GitHub - clough42/electronic-leadscrew: Lathe electronic leadscrew controller
					

Lathe electronic leadscrew controller. Contribute to clough42/electronic-leadscrew development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Not a kit per-se, but not too difficult to get everything for.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 13, 2022)

I have a build log doing mine.  It was a very fun project. 
'G4000 ELS Upgrade' https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/g4000-els-upgrade.95829/


----------

